# Solved: Outlook Connector Update problem



## albano1 (Feb 17, 2006)

When I opened Outlook today I got the following message:
"To continue accessing your mail using Microsoft Office Outlook, you must upgrade to the latest version of Outlook Connector"
When I choose to Upgrade now, I go through the wizard as directed. Once finished Outlook restarts but I get the same message about upgrading as above. This happens every time.

I then removed Outlook Connector via the control panel then went to the Microsoft update page and downloaded the latest version from there, I then run the update file, go through the wizard to set up and guess what, the same thing happens as before.

Any help will be gratefully appreciated


----------



## debrahubbs (May 4, 2010)

Exact same thing is happening to me.


----------



## ziolkolj (May 4, 2010)

I am having the same issue.


----------



## PatrickHo (May 4, 2010)

I got the same problem. I uninstalled it from Control Panel, and then download Outlook Hotmail Connector from the following site, and it works for me. But for those who are using Outlook Connector for e-mail a/c from other providers, this solution probably won't help you...

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/ha102225181033.aspx


----------



## fbrickhill (May 4, 2010)

Thanks - that worked for me.


----------



## rdpeter666 (May 4, 2010)

Only for 32 bit just hangs on win 7 64


----------



## Houdani (May 4, 2010)

Thanks PatrickHo. That fixed it for me.


----------



## graymatter00 (May 4, 2010)

I had same problem. Windows 7 64 bit with Outlook 2007 (32 bit of course). The new version 14 fixed it for me as well.

For 64 bit Outlook 2010 see... http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...f4-f4bf-4751-954b-5b36d80ec375&displaylang=en


----------



## albano1 (Feb 17, 2006)

PatrickHo said:


> I got the same problem. I uninstalled it from Control Panel, and then download Outlook Hotmail Connector from the following site, and it works for me. But for those who are using Outlook Connector for e-mail a/c from other providers, this solution probably won't help you...
> 
> http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/ha102225181033.aspx


Thank you PatrickHo, worked for me also. Cheers


----------



## Idgie (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for your help. I tried updating Outlook Connector via the error msg that popped up in Outlook but kept getting it each time I opened up Outlook. I followed the suggested link provided above to the Microsoft site and the update seems to be working. 

Microsoft just can't quite get its act together!


----------



## cybercastaway (May 4, 2010)

I had this issue also this evening. Strangely, going to Windows update after deciding to simply uninstall Connector did not provide me with the Connector again. I guess the good thing that came out of this incident was that when I did a search to download Connector I found this post and decided to register on this site and do some social networking. It is funny how Microsoft is an industry giant, but they cannot seem to help themselves from being premature with their upgrades and updates. Usually, it is because they are going to make a lot of money, as in the case of a new version of Windows, but every so often it is a lesser used application that comes for free on Windows such as with Connector. The best thing about Microsoft is the opportunity to make jokes at their expense.


----------



## vanhaajf (May 4, 2010)

I had this problem tonight with a friend of mine. I found a solution elsewhere that seemed to work.

There are multiple versions of Outlook Connector out there - two for Outlook 2007 and now that Office 2010 is just around the corner there are now two versions for it as well (32bit and 64bit versions of Outlook Connector).

Since Outlook 2007 is 32bit, download the 32bit version of OC for Office 2010 and install it. Once you install it, it may prompt you again to upgrade again but this is to the very latest version 14+ of OC. Thereafter it worked fine for my friend.

The link to Outlook Connector for Office 2010 is:
for 64bit version: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=8a31fbf4-f4bf-4751-954b-5b36d80ec375 
for 32bit version: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=39db2b89-af2e-41f9-a175-f93e1377959f

- Updated links to reflect correct Hotmail Connector downloads

On their pages it states that it supports Outlook 2003, 2007 and 2010.
Hopefully this will work for you as well.


----------



## wwadennis (May 4, 2010)

vanhaajf pointed me in the right direction; As of April 20, 2010, there are RTM versions of Hotmail Connector. I downloaded the 32-bit version (because I am still using Outlook 2007) on my 64-bit machine.

First, used control panel to uninstall Office Outlook Connector. Went into Tools => Accounts in Outlook and removed my OfficeLive-linked account. Then ran version 14 RTM Hotmail Connector software (search for "Hotmail Connector" on http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/ and be sure to get the correct version released 4/20/2010).

64-bit version is for Outlook 2010 64-bit ONLY; 32-bit version of Hotmail Connector will work with 32-bit versions of Outlook 2003, 2007 and 2010.

I had spent hours trying to get this stupid thing to work...


----------



## vanhaajf (May 4, 2010)

Thanks. I updated my links to show the correct version as per your notes.


----------



## ojohn (May 4, 2010)

I had the same problem and stumbled onto this site. Microsoft wants $99 for an email answear and I find their forums hard to use. This worked and was easy to understand. I will return to this site for future problems.


----------

